# جهاز خلط حشوة الأسنان . Dental Amalgamator



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .



ان جهاز خلط حشوة الأسنان من الأجهزة الضرورية والمهمة وان مبدأ عمله يشابة اجهزة مختبرية وطبية متنوعة .

وقد راعيت ان يكون الشكل مبسط لسهولة استيعابة وهو ليس محدد الأستخدم في مجال الأسنان بل 

يفوق ذلك كما في بعض الأجهزة العلمية والأختبارات .

تمنياتي لكم التوفيق والمحبة :7: 

البغدادي:56:


----------



## غيث طارق (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز شكري محمد نوري
هناك انواع اخرى قديمة من جهاز خلط الحشوة والتي تستخدم خلط مادة الزئبق مع سبية الفضة ولكن هناك استفسار عن كيف تحدد الكمية المطلوبة عند الخلط
ففي حالة استخدام الحشوات الكبسول يكون وزن الكبسولة معلوم وهي ثلاث اوزان عالمية
فالسؤال حول النوع الثاني من الخلاطات
نحن بانتظار الاجابة
ولكم منا خالص الحب والتقدير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يوليو 2007)

الأخ غيث طارق .

تحية طيبة .

ان شاء الله النوع الثاني مدرج في حساباتي بموضوع مفصّل واسلوب تطويره ثم النوع الثالث خلاط بواسطة الأمواج فوق الصوتية حالما يسجل كبراءة اختراع لأحد زملائي .
وعموما يمكن الأستغناء عن الخلاط النوع الثاني بأستخدام Dispenser يدوي زهيد الثمن هو الذي يحدد الكمية المناسبة ثم توضع داخل الكبسولة لتكون جاهزة للخلط .
طبعأ هناك فارق كبير بالسعر بين الأول والثاني وايضا الأعطال وغيرها .

البغدادي .


----------



## المسلم84 (10 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يافا (10 مايو 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووووو


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 مايو 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

اصبح جهاز خلط الحشوة من الماضي .

الدول المتقدمة اوقفت انتاجه , واصبح مقتصرا لدى دول العالم الثالث وشرق اسيا .

وبمرور الزمن سوف يتلاشى ويضمحل .

شكرا على مروركم ومشاركاتكم وتقبلوا اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## أحمديوسف الشاعر (15 مايو 2008)

( سبحانك اللهم لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا )
(لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم )[QUOTE][/QUOTE]​


----------



## غدات ليبيا (26 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير يا باش مهندس .. و الله كاستفدت كتير لأنو من مجال تخصصي
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (6 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكور عالمعلومه


----------



## فداء (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيزي


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (7 فبراير 2010)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## hisham badawi (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
الى الامام


----------



## the moon light (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عباس اللامي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله في مجهودك وعطائاتك الغنيه للمنتدى


----------



## mohammed.madani (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## أبو موئل (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ششششككككراً


----------



## mohammed.madani (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين يا مهندسين


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي البغدادي 
والله اشتقتلك كتييييييييير طمني عنك في اقرب فرصة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يناير 2011)

blackhorse قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي البغدادي
> والله اشتقتلك كتييييييييير طمني عنك في اقرب فرصة



الحمد لله والشكر .
و جزاك الله الف خير .
شكرا لك على سؤالك واتمنى لك التوفيق وللجميع .

تقبل اجمل الأماني .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## zeena instrument (1 مايو 2011)

مشكورين جزاكم الله خير على هذا الاطراء لكن هل استطيع معرفة الدائرة الالكترونية لجهاز حشو الاسنان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 مايو 2011)

zeena instrument قال:


> مشكورين جزاكم الله خير على هذا الاطراء لكن هل استطيع معرفة الدائرة الالكترونية لجهاز حشو الاسنان



ليس في جهاز الحشوة الاسنان سواء مؤقت زمني لدقيقة واحدة .

وعادتا يكون وقت خلط الحشوة 30 ثانية .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## dr rose (18 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلاااااا ع المووووضوووع


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخى البغدادى و زادك الله من فضله و لدنه


----------

